# New Paulies Flavour incoming



## Paulie (1/10/19)

Keep a lookout on this post soon for a new flavour i am launching! Super excited!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Safz_b (3/10/19)




----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (7/10/19)

X1 has started @Paulie ​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (7/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (9/10/19)

So lets have some fun!

The first person to guess what flavour profile im launching will get some free juice

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Safz_b (9/10/19)

Clue???


----------



## Safz_b (9/10/19)

@Jengz


----------



## Paulie (9/10/19)

something healthy

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Drikusw (9/10/19)

Paulie said:


> So lets have some fun!
> 
> The first person to guess what flavour profile im launching will get some free juice


Tobacco


----------



## Safz_b (9/10/19)

Aloe?


----------



## StompieZA (9/10/19)

Fruity or fruit salad?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (9/10/19)

cereal bar


----------



## M.Adhir (9/10/19)

Safz_b said:


> Aloe?


Aloe, How you ? 

*sorry- thats my dad joke for the day

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Safz_b (9/10/19)

Fruit is healthy 
So it must be fruit


----------



## StompieZA (9/10/19)

THC/CBD something

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (9/10/19)

StompieZA said:


> THC/CBD something


You'll get in trouble for saying that here- due to legal status of said article

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Safz_b (9/10/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Aloe, How you ?
> 
> *sorry- thats my dad joke for the day



Nacho good 
But I will be once I get some of @Paulie healthy ejuice!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jengz (9/10/19)

Maybe a date juice like drizzled with honey, yoh that would vaaaaaai down Mr @Paulie hahaha


----------



## StompieZA (9/10/19)

Iced Tea or something more exotic like Thai Tea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (9/10/19)

Kombucha


----------



## StompieZA (9/10/19)

Cucumber?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (9/10/19)

Aloe


----------



## lesvaches (9/10/19)

Green Smoothie


----------



## lesvaches (9/10/19)

Tofu

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## charln (9/10/19)

Spinach?


----------



## charln (9/10/19)

Greek salad with no feta (more healthy)

Can I send you my address for my prize?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85 (9/10/19)

Macha Green Tea with Lemon grass and Ginger?


----------



## Alex (9/10/19)

Tequila

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Asterix (9/10/19)

Yoghurt. Flavour... dunno.


----------



## Jengz (9/10/19)

Mint green tea with honey


----------



## Hooked (9/10/19)

Vanilla yoghurt with a dash of mint


----------



## Alex (9/10/19)

Tequila with a splash of lemon

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (9/10/19)

Maybe a cream soda or cream soda ice cream


----------



## Silver (9/10/19)

Greek salmon salad

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Slick (9/10/19)

Avacado?


----------



## JurgensSt (10/10/19)

Peach and lemon ice tea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (10/10/19)

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> Maybe a cream soda or cream soda ice cream




We already launch that for The coil Company 

but no hehe

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (10/10/19)

Hmm someone may have got it right

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt (10/10/19)

Hey ...... you said healthy 

Okay vaping is healthier than smoking

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (10/10/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Hey ...... you said healthy
> 
> Okay vaping is healthier than smoking


it is  but the profile is based of a healthier food people like to eat or drink etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (10/10/19)

Probably the peach ice tea lol


----------



## lesvaches (10/10/19)

Fruit Tea with ice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein (10/10/19)

A healthy juice with dash of mint....


----------



## Paulie (16/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (16/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (16/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (16/10/19)

Mixed berry Granola bar drizzled with honey! That's sick! You gonna make me poor Mr @Paulie hahaha amped for this one

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Safz_b (16/10/19)

Guess its not aloe then....


----------



## Halfdaft (16/10/19)

If this is a granola juice I am going to so poor after it drops

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (21/10/19)

*And the answer is *

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (21/10/19)

Oh my word @Paulie 
Granola!!!
Wow

This is exciting indeed

The only other juice I ever tasted that reminded me of Granola bars was Bobas Bounty and that is an epic juice!

Can't wait to hear more about this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (21/10/19)

Nice one @Paulie !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir (21/10/19)

Paulie said:


> *And the answer is *
> 
> View attachment 180855



Yay, I won.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (22/10/19)

Can’t wait to give this juice a try know it’ll be awesome


----------



## Safz_b (22/10/19)

A granola bar! 

Hehe that sounds so cool
Vaping granola bars!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

